# Police certificate needed??



## calumc (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all, 
I am a British expat working in Dubai and was wondering if i needed a police clearance certificate for a job and residence in HK? I cant find any info on this topic on the web and was hoping some of my fellow expat's could give me some advice??
In fact-what documents will i need to get a work and residence visa?
Thanks very much in advance.
C


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

calumc said:


> Hi all,
> I am a British expat working in Dubai and was wondering if i needed a police clearance certificate for a job and residence in HK? I cant find any info on this topic on the web and was hoping some of my fellow expat's could give me some advice??
> In fact-what documents will i need to get a work and residence visa?
> Thanks very much in advance.
> C


you'll get a threemonth torist visa on arrival, then you will have apply to the immigration department.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

A passport, birth certificate, drivers license etc. True you get 3 months right away when you visit Hong Kong. After that you can get an extension but thats about it. If you are looking for work i have been told its best trying before coming to Hong Kong.


----------

